
Radiation levels in the Fukushima reactor are soaring unexpectedly - woofyman
http://www.sciencealert.com/radiation-levels-in-the-fukushima-reactor-have-started-unexpectedly-climbing
======
DrScump
As I posted on the other blogspam rendition of this story:

This is bogus. The new, higher readings are from areas never measured
before[0]; levels are falling consistently.

[0] [http://blog.safecast.org/2017/02/no-radiation-levels-at-
fuku...](http://blog.safecast.org/2017/02/no-radiation-levels-at-fukushima-
daiichi-are-not-rising/)

